# Reassembly.issue with Taurus Millineum PT111



## JimAntley (Nov 17, 2013)

I own a Taurus Millineum PT111. While reassembling after cleaning, the slide would not return to the original position. I tried removing the slide again but I am unable to disassemble the gun now. It appears that whatever the issue is that is keeping the slide from returning to the normal position is also preventing me from taking it apart again. Has anyone else run into this problem and if so how did you resolve it?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

try orking the slide and pulling the trigger at the same time. you may need a third hand for this.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Just a guess, but, where is the magazine?


----------

